# 

## pablos83

Witam wszystkich.

W związku z przymierzaniem się do wykonania prac elewacyjnych zastanawia mnie pewna kwestia. Otóż czy gruntować powierzchnię przed przyklejeniem płyt styropianowych, czy w takim przypadku gruntowanie jest niepotrzebne?

----------


## kerad85

Zrób test w jednym miejscu, jak styropian się rozerwie a klej będzie trzymał to nie trzeba. Jak jednak łatwo się odklei to trzeba. Właśnie nie wiem czy u mnie nie dali ciała nie gruntując ścian. Na szczęście ja w wielu miejscach to zrobiłem sam.

----------


## pablos83

Więc chyba nie ma co testować, tylko od razu zagruntować i już. Jak to się mówi " tak dla spokojności "  :smile:

----------


## Ekspert FAST

Witam,
Obowiązkowe jest zagruntowanie podłoża przed klejeniem styropianu przy termomodernizacji, czyli krótko mówiąc przy docieplaniu budynków, już istniejących. Dodam więcej, przed gruntowaniem konieczne jest również zmycie ścian, dzięki czemu pozbędziemy się wieloletnich zabrudzeń ścian, które mogą znacznie zmniejszyć przyczepność styropianu. Kiedy możemy pominąć gruntowanie? Tylko w przypadku nowych budynków, budowanych z materiałów o normalnej nasiąkliwości. Do nich można zaliczyć cegłę silikatową czy np. pustaki ceramiczne. 
Najgorsze co można zrobić to przykleić styropian bez gruntowania do gazobetonu, którego nasiąkliwość wynosi ponad 40%. W tym momencie nieomal 100% pewności, że tak zamontowane płyty poodpadają w przeciągu kilku dni do paru miesiąca od klejenia.
Oczywiście mówimy tutaj o klejeniu przy użyciu klejów tradycyjnych - cementowych, nie o PU. :smile: 

Przed rozpoczęciem klejenia sugeruję zrobić test  tzw. pull-off  polegający na przyklejeniu kliku próbek styropianu o wym 10x10 i oderwaniu ich po 3 dniach. Jeśli styropian rozerwie się wówczas test będzie zaliczony, jeśli próbka oderwie się od kleju lub z klejem od ściany wówczas będzie to znaczyło o słabej nośności podłoża lub kiepskiej jakości kleju. Należy pamiętać, że temp. i wilgotność względna powietrza może znacznie wydłużyć czas schnięcia kleju, nawet do tygodnia  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Adam

----------


## pablos83

Czyli krótko i na temat: Poproszę o propozycję takiego preparatu gruntującego  :smile:

----------


## Jinikao

Jakikolwiek grunt, pomyśl o kleju w piance do klejenia styro, Ja  w przyszłym roku będe używał 60 sek z firmy na T, zrobiłem próbe i przy odrywaniu ze sciany odpadła mi część kamienia z silkatu, także trzyma mocno :big tongue:

----------


## pablos83

A jak się ma stosunek cena / wydajność kleju w piance do cena / wydajność kleju z worka?

----------


## Jinikao

> A jak się ma stosunek cena / wydajność kleju w piance do cena / wydajność kleju z worka?


Wiesz, jeśli firma będize Ci oceplać dom, to bym olał piane, jeśli sam to chodzi głównie o czas i mobilność, z Tego co wiem, wychodzi cenowo podobnie.

----------


## pablos83

Więc olewamy pianę, ponieważ sam pracować przy tym nie będę i pozostaje wybrać jeszcze jakiś porządny preparat gruntujący na mury  :smile: 
Czy ten sam preparat co na mury można potem użyć przed nałożeniem tynku, czy jakiś inny lub wcale już potem nie gruntować?

----------


## Ekspert FAST

Zdecydowanie nie, są to dwa różne produkty. Grunt wzmacniający i wyrównujący chłonność to typowy preparat gruntujący. Gorąco polecam FAST GRUNT G


Jeśli zaś chodzi o grunt pod tynk to jest tzw. wyprawa gruntująca lub inaczej podkład gruntujący oferowany w kolorze tynku zawierający drobiny kwarcu.
Taki podkład ma na celu wyłącznie stworzenie lepszej przyczepności dla tynku no i oczywiście ukrycie ewentualnych niedoróbek wykonawcy - nadmierne roztarcie(przetarcie) tynku. Tutaj oczywiście grunt powinien być produktem systemowym tej samej firmy co tynk.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## pablos83

Czyli rozumiem, że grunt podtynkowy w przypadku gdy zostaną zastosowane np 2 kolory musi być również 2 kolorowy a kolory powinny odpowiadać kolorom nałożonego tynku?

I co w przypadku, gdy zamiast tynku zostanie położony np klinkier?

----------


## Ekspert FAST

Nie ma takiej potrzeby, jeśli kolory są zbliżone. Jeśli są zupełnie inne to warto o tym pomyśleć.

----------


## fighter1983

pablos... rozwalasz ... zakladasz watek dotyczacy kazdej pierdoly.
u kazdego producenta bedziesz miec podobnie. 
przeczytaj to: 
http://www.caparol.pl/fileadmin/data...A4_03_2017.pdf
to sa wytyczne wykonania, znajdziesz tam odpowiedzi na zadawane przez Ciebie pytania.
Ponadto jak juz jestes taki dociekliwy przeczytaj karty techniczne produktow:
Caparol sylitol konzentrat 111 - to jest grunt przed klejeniem styro stosowany na chlonne podloza (ytong, silka, gazobeton, stare tynki cw itp) na swiezy budynek na beton i na porotherm / ceramike poratyzowana nie trzeba stosowac gruntu antyodparzeniowego.
Caparol 190S oraz Caparol 185 - to sa dobre kleje do styropianu 
Caparol 190 szara lub biala to klej do siatki 
Caparol siatka (ta o ktorej pisalismy, a ktora policzyles gdzies tam zupelnie bez sensu vs siatka termoorganiki po 150 z wysylka gratis) jedna z najlepszych siatek dostepnych na rynku, powaznie. i policzyles zle bo: 150zl/50 termoorganiki to 3zl brutto u Ciebie, Caparol: 125,50/55 to 2,28 liczac koszty przesylki (3rolki w paczce, za 16zl) 16/165=0,09zl czyli m2 z wysylka wychodzi Ci 2,37-2,38(zaokraglenia groszy)
Caparol Putzgrund 610 - grunt pod tynki elewacyjne, wszytskie, bialy z mozliwoscia barwienia pod kolor tynku 
Tynki - i tu jest pole do popisu - od tanich przez w miare do bardzo dobrych i znowu odsylam do kart (od najtanszego) - 
MLP 139 mineralny
Capatect FP akrylowy
Sisi FP silikatowo-silikonowy
Sylitol FP silikatowy
Amphisilan FP silikonowy
Thermosan NQG FP hybrydka, sklsyfikowana jako silikonowy
Catbopor FP silikonowy zbrojony wloknem weglowym

i powaznie - spojrz sobie w to co Ci linknalem plus karty techniczne i bedzie duzo latwiej. 
Za chwile zaczniesz bombardowac pytaniami o styropian....jak chcesz dobry(od najlepszego) : Knauf Etixx, Austrotherm, Knauf pozostale, Termoorganika, Swisspor pozniej juz zaczyna sie tania reszta.

----------


## pablos83

* fighter1983* jeśli dla Ciebie założenie różnych wątków które dotyczą różnych zagadnień / tematów są pierdołami to co ja Ci na to poradzę? Ciekaw jestem tylko co Ty byś zrobił będąc na moim miejscu ( czyli klienta, kompletnego laika który chce dobrze zainwestować pieniądze ). Być może Ciebie stać na to by inwestować w elewację / system elewacyjny corocznie i nie musisz o to pytać. Mnie na to nie stać więc muszę zrobić raz a porządnie,a chcąc tak zrobić muszę pytać. Poza tym widzę, że kiepski z Ciebie jasnowidz skoro przewidujesz kolejne moje ruchy, ale cóż nie każdy jest dobrym jasnowidzem ( wiele osób " jedzie " na opinii ). Jeśli nie chcesz mi pomóc to nie pomagaj - nie wymagam tego od Ciebie, ale z tego co wiem to niniejsze forum służy właśnie do zasięgnięcia opinii na konkretny temat, a nie sądzę, by zbiorczy temat dotyczący różnych zagadnień był dobrym wyjściem, stąd założyłem ich kilka. * Niemniej poprzez swoją grzeczność, oraz kulturę osobistą dziękuję Ci za wszystkie Twoje uwagi i sugestie, te mniej i bardziej pomocne.*

Jesteś dystrybutorem / sprzedawcą więc sądzę, że mniej więcej orientujesz się który produkt jest lepszy, a który gorszy. Wiem też że każdy dystrybutor najbardziej zachwala produkty które sprzedaje i które mu zbywają na składzie. Ja natomiast jestem klientem który jest zielony w tej kwestii, ponieważ kupię te produkty raz w życiu i co w tym dziwnego, że chcę kupić po prostu dobre?

*Reasumując: nie podobają Ci się moje tematy to nie wypowiadaj się w nich, ale nie zabraniaj mi prawa do zasięgnięcia rzetelnej opinii od osób które się na tym znają.*


*Ekspert FAST* kolory będą zupełnie inne, więc jak rozumiem takie postępowanie jest jak najbardziej słuszne?

----------


## fighter1983

pablos... odpowiedzi na wszytskie zadane przez Ciebie pytania znajduja sie juz wielokrotnie na tym forum. 
Sorry, ale nie jestes pierwszym inwestorem laikiem na forum, ktory robi sobie elewacje.
I nie jestes tez pierwszym, ktory chce madrze wydac pieniadze, zaplacic za cos, co jest dobre a niekoniecznie kosztuje jakos duzo. 
Co do zachwalania przez dystrybutorow - to prawda - tak jest generalnie na rynku, nie mniej jednak wez pod uwage, ze nie zawsze tak jest.
Dobre systemy elewacyjne? prosze bardzo - i zeby nie bylo , ze jestem dystrybutorem, od zawsze bylo tak:
Dryvit (dla mnie nie jest to konkurencja, mam z nimi umowe, swietne systemy docieplen, tyle ze wyjatkowo drogie) , STO (to juz w zasadzie jest konkurencja, chociaz nie do konca bo jako firma wykonawcza - jak najbardziej na produktach sto elewacje robimy) Caparol - dobry, nieprzyzwoicie wrecz tani w tej chwili producent (i tu jestem dystrybutorem, wiec moze i jestem stronniczy), BASF (dla mnie konkurencja) - bardzo dobre produkty, ale praktycznie lezy ich siec dystrybucji, ciezko nawet w warszawie kupic ich kompletny system od reki. 
No i mniej wiecej tyle z dobrych produktow. 
Zaloz jeden watek... w elewacjach na zasadzie "w przyszlym roku robie elewacje, mam w zwiazku z tym liste pytan" i wpisz swoje pytania i watpliwosci w jednym miejscu, latwiej uzyszkasz odpowiedz, malo tego bedzie to dla Ciebie bardziej klarowne. Kolorystyka - jaka masz wybrana? Nazwy kolorow (chociazby mniej wiecej)

----------


## pablos83

Myślę, że zakładanie w chwili obecnej jednego zbiorczego tematu nie ma żadnego sensu, gdyż toczy się już dyskusja w kilku innych tematach. Poza tym nie mam nawet takiego prawa, by tak zrobić. Co do kolorystyki to nie mam upatrzonego konkretnego koloru konkretnego producenta, jednak z pewnością będą to 2 kontrastowe kolory. Np brąz i pomarańcz, wiśnia i beż. Coś tego typu zestawienie. Nie wiem czy mogę wymienić przykładowe nazwy, aby nie zostać posądzonym o reklamę.

Co do systemów elewacyjnych to pisałem do kilku firm, jednak to tej pory żadna nie odpisała mi i nie przedstawiła konkretnej propozycji i chociażby orientacyjnej wyceny,

----------


## fighter1983

kolor ma znaczenie, a raczej do tego jaka kolorystyke wybierzesz nalezy dobrac odpowiednio materialy, byc moze bedzie to styropian, byc moze trzeba juz welne. 
byc moze wystarczy zwykly cementowy klej, a moze trzeba juz korzystac z innych rozwiazan. 
Co do podania nazwy koloru ze wzornika - z pewnoscia nic Ci nie grozi  :smile:  
co do pisania do kilku firm producenckich - bo rozumiem ze tam sie zwrociles - w zasadzie nie ma mozliwosci zebys dostal jakakolwiek wycene - skieruja Cie do swojej dystrybucji. 
wez Ty napisz co Ty chcesz. zeby bylo latwiej odpowiedz na te pytania:
1 - z czego postawiony jest budynek
2 - jakie docieplenie planujesz (welna, styro?) jaka lambda, grubosc? czy nie masz pojecia, bo jezeli nie masz pojecia to tak na dobra sprawe wypadaloby zrobic OZC i na podstawie tego dobrac optymalne grubosci
3 - jakiego typu okladzina Cie interesuje (tynk, plytka, kamien, plyta hpl, imitacje drewna, kamienia, jakies wstawki, polaczenia)
4 - kolorystyka, przy czym nie ma znaczenia czy to bedzie zielone czy niebieskie czy bezowe... znaczenie ma HBW czyli wspolczynnik odbicia swiatla i graniczne mozliwosci danego rozwiazania

----------


## pablos83

Póki co nie otrzymałem żadnej odpowiedzi od nikogo, ale odpowiadając na Twoje pytania:

1.  Budynek postawiony jest z półtora pustaka, tzn 1 cały pustak, w środku wełna, z zewnątrz połówka pustaka ( budynek 30 letni )
2. Ocieplenie planuję wyłącznie styropianem grafitowym o grubości 8 cm z frezem o parametrze lambda 0.031. Grubszego styropianu nie przykleję, bo wiązałoby się to z przeróbką dachu, który to był robiony 2 lata temu więc to bezsens. 
3. Do wysokości 60-70 cm od podłoża zamierzam położyć płytki klinkierowe. Powyżej tej wysokości tynk, strukturę typu baranek.
4. Nie mam pojęcia co to jest HBW i co tu ma współczynnik odbicia światła do tego. Dla mnie tynk i kolor to po prostu tynk i kolor. Tyle.

----------


## fighter1983

odnoscie ad1 - jaki to pustak, czy on jest jakos otynkowany, jezeli tak to czym.
ad2 ok, jasne
ad3 - czyli robisz taki cokol z plytki klinkietrowej tak? jak rozwiazane na chwile obecna jest docieplenie fundamentu. czy planujesz docieplic przy okazji fundament?
ad4 - HBW to jak wspomnialem wspolczynnik odbicia swiatla. uklady na styropianie maja pewne ograniczenia co do kolorow, nie mozna standardowo stosowac kolorow zbyt ciemnych (zbyt mocno nagrzewajacych sie) gdyz powoduje to tak duze naprezenia termiczne, ze wasrtwa zbrojaca i tynk nie sa w stanie przeniesc tych naprezen. 
oczywiscie sa takie rozwiazania, ze mozesz polozyc i czarny tynk (np. RAL 9005) ale wymaga to zmiany materialow uzytych do budowy takiego rozwiazania, stad tez pytanie o konkretne nazwy kolorow. http://www.caparol.pl/kolorystyka.html
oczywiscie to tylko kolorystyka caparol-a ale Caparol dla kazdego koloru podaje HBW z innymi producentami bywa roznie, lub trudno jest uzyskac taka informacje. jezeli w Caparolu nie znadziesz w zadnym ze wzornikow interesujacego sie koloru moze byc RAL lub NCS

----------


## pablos83

1. pustak w chwili obecnej nie jest otynkowany w żaden sposób.
3. Tak. Planuję zrobić cokół z płytek klinkierowych o wysokości jakiej pisałem. Obecnie fundament jest nieocieplony, a planuję go ocieplić poprzez " wpuszczenie  " w ziemię tego samego styropianu, przy czym nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł - nie znam się na tym. więc jestem otwarty na sugestie jak go ocieplić.
4. trudno obecnie mi się odnieść do tej części Twojej wypowiedzi, gdyż po prostu jeszcze nie wiem dokładnie jakie zestawienie kolorów wybiorę.

----------


## fighter1983

ja bym to zrobil tak:
no dobra, dalej nie wiemy jaki to pustak, jezeli chlonny (gazobeton/silka/ytong) gruntujemy calosc.
zacznijmy od cokolu: odkopalbym na glebokosc okolo 60cm, docieplil xps grubosci 5lub 6cm (w zaleznosci jakiej grubosci bedzie plytka klinkierowa) grubosc uzalezniam wlasnie od tego, bo finalnie plytka klinkierowa powinna byc cofnieta minimalnie w stosunku do elewacji
XPS ustawiony pionowo (plyta ma wymiar 125x60 na grubosc) zatem xps wystaje w tym momencie wlasnie te 60-70cm ponad poziom gruntu
jezeli nie ma koniecznosci wykonania izolacji pionowej przeciwwilgociowej/przeciwwodnej - klejenie xps na pianke do xps, zakolkowanie przez siatke na gorze plyty 2-3 kolki/plyte 
i teraz warstwa zbrojaca na tym xps - mozna to zrobic dobrze lub zle
1. dobrze siatka z klejem carbonit lub siatka ze szlamem uszczelniajacym dwuskladnikowym 
2. klej cementowy+siatka 
ta warstwa zatarta "na ostro" czyli bez wygladzania, na to klej do plytki dobrej klasy np. H40 No limit kerakoll-a i kleimy plytke, fugujemy

Elewacja: HBW docelowych kolorow musisz juz znac teraz, zakladam, ze kolorystyka pozwoli na zastosowanie standardowego systemu docieplen. produkty oczywiscie z Caparol-a:
1 - grunt sylitol konzentrat 111
2 - klej 190S
3 - styropian 0,031 (austrotherm, Knauf, Termoorganika, Swisspor)cm materialu termoizolacyjnego 
4 - kolkowanie 2kolki na plyte z wykorzystaniem zaslepki styropianowej grafitowej. kolek: kotwienie 8cm w scianie+1cm na klej+ 8cm styro -2cm zaglebienia: 8+1+8-2 = 15-16cm kolek + zaslepki + frez
5 - klej 190 szara + siatka 
6 - putzgrund610 barwiony pod kolor tynku 
7 - Amphisilan FP K15 zabarwiony na wybrane kolory

elementy uzupelniajace:
narozniki pcv z siatka - bella plast 
listwa okapnikowa lux-n bella plastu na przejsciu pomiedzy elewacja a powierzchnia cokolu (po obwodzie)
listwa przyokienna (bok+gora+bok) przy kazdym oknie i drzwiach
piana niskoprezna pistoletowa - do wypelnien szczelin pomiedzy plytami
folie, tasmy do zabezpieczen drzwi i okien
ewentualnie jakies elementy ozdobne typu listwy do bonii np. 

no i mniej wiecej to potrzebujesz, ilosci w zaleznosci od powierzchni jaka tam masz do zrobienia. 
, jakiego producenta wybioerzesz - to juz Twoja kwestia.
zerknij do @the_anonim od 14 strony walczy sam z elewacja i calkiem przyjemnie mu to idzie  :smile:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...81A-DIY/page14

----------


## pablos83

Dziękuję za bardzo konkretną i fachową poradę  :smile: 

Co do pustaków zastosowanych podczas budowy domu na którym mam zamiar wykonać elewację to nie jestem w stanie tego ustalić. Kiedyś po prostu kupowało się pustaki, nikt nie pytał skąd, od jakiego producenta, a tym bardziej jakie mają one parametry. 

Co do płytek klinkierowych to ich grubość będzie pewnie oscylować w przedziale 6-8 mm. 

1. Pisząc klej carbonit rozumiem, ze masz na myśli coś takiego: http://www.caparol.pl/produkty/syste.../carbonit.html  czyli trzeba zastosować w tym przypadku  2 warstwy?
2. W przypadku wyboru tej opcji to możesz napisać jakiego kleju cementowego użyć? 

Postaram się do końca tygodnia zawęzić kompozycję kolorów, aby nie okazało się potem, że cala koncepcja weźmie w łeb  :smile: 

Zapomniałem jeszcze zapytać o technikę klejenia płyt XPS na piankę. Jak prawidłowo aplikować piankę na płytę? Tak samo jak klej na styropian, tzn ramka + placki?

Czy jest jakaś tańsza, ale dobra alternatywa  do zrobienia warstwy zbrojącej na XPS zamiast zaproponowanych przez Ciebie? Myślę, że nie udźwignę finansowo tych inwestycji patrząc na wydajność tych specyfików.
*
Zgodnie z umową przedstawiam kolorystykę jakiej zastosowanie rozważam na swoim budynku ( najciemniejsze kolory  ):*

Amber 5, Manil 5, Tundra 65, Verona 35, Pacific 10, Venato 10  - te kolory rozważam jako te ciemniejsze. Nie mam niestety pojęcia gdzie szukać paramentru HBW - zaznaczyłem tylko wartośc 10 - 30 za pomocą suwaka.

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowni Państwo,
przy aplikacji materiału izolacyjnego należy stosować się do zaleceń jego producenta. Zagruntowane podłoże jest związane, posiada zmniejszoną chłonność oraz zwiększoną przyczepność. Dobrym rozwiązaniem jest stosowanie kompletnych systemów, w skład których wchodzą wszystkie elementy niezbędne do ocieplenia i wykończenia elewacji. Dzięki temu, można uniknąć niedopasowania do siebie poszczególnych produktów.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------

